# Gah, tail amputation!



## RattyLover (Dec 3, 2008)

So I took ratty to the vet today...turns out is was two vertabrae sticking out from the end of his tail. Wouldn't know it, he could care less when the vet was poking & prodding at it, but, long story short, he needs the tip of his tail amputed... So I made an appt for mon, & while he's under, I'm also going to get him neutered...please send positive ratty vibes!! Anyone else ever have to get their rat's tail amputated?


----------



## MadCatter (Aug 12, 2008)

Is your vet certain that it is vertebrae?? 

I recently discovered that all three of my rats have "nail tails": http://bruxnboggle.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=17&t=496 (check out the photos all the way through).


----------



## RattyLover (Dec 3, 2008)

She seemed fairly certain that it was. When I first noticed it, it did look very similar to the last pic from the link you posted( I had gotten hopeful when someone suggested 'nail tail' when I first posted about it)...but it's gotten considerably longer in the last week, and the vet is worried about the tail starting to die, infection, ect...she doesn't want to wait to amputate (for the above reasons)I was really hoping he wouldn't need surgery, but the vet, & my mom (a vet tech) seem to think it's the best course of action


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

I have been thru tail amputations and toe ampuations.
Both were from other rats...the tail was almost degloved and the tissue was starting to die, so we removed it.










After the surgery


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

I've seen degloved tails and I don't understand how your vet could mistake something resembling a tail nail for actual bone sticking out the end.

Can you post us some pics?

If it's a tail nail there should be absolutely nothing you need to do


----------



## RattyLover (Dec 3, 2008)

I will definitely try to get soem pics for you....


----------

